# [SOLVED] ARCHOS 605 problems with video



## joey56799 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi guys and gals,

Ive loaded vidoes onto my archos and sometimes they work and then they dont. At the moment i having trouble all the videos. The previews work (when you highlight the file but dont play it) when i click to play it says Cannot play Video! Please check...... SO i am thinking what do i have to check???

Can somebody help me please


Thank you


----------



## jaux (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: ARCHOS 605 problems with video*

I have a similar problem, except that as well as demanding that I 'check' my videos for whatever it thinks is wrong with them, the player also fails to show video when I plug it into the TV - I can't record from television. I get the sound fine, though. Perhaps yours is the same? I don't know how to remedy it - perhaps a complete system reinitialization would work, but that means losing all the synchronised files. If anyone knows how to sort this out please let us know.


----------



## joey56799 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ARCHOS 605 problems with video*

Hey i did have that problem with recording from the tv, what i had to do was to make sure that in the setting i have my archos was set as S video and my dvd player (which i had it connected to) was also set to s video. This worked for me, but it does depend on how you have set your connection, they need to match on your archos and on the output device whether its your tv or dvd player.

Hope this kinda helps.


----------



## jaux (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: ARCHOS 605 problems with video*

I decided to reinitialise the device, and after I did that everything was back to normal. Still not sure what the original problem was, though!


----------

